# A detailer playlist



## 00mike00 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi guys, 
I was going to compile a detailers playlist but unsure of the best way to package it to be honest, maybe YouTube?

Anyway, I have made custom playlists on USB for friends and family, depending on what they're up to. I have quite a varied taste but I have found with detailing a certain genre really enhances your focus and pace. Perhaps, down tempo or trip hop can encompass some of this but don't confuse this with the late 90's stuff for taking bong hits. This more modern adaptation is all about beautifully crafted beats and samples with an easy listening step. I find I need to listen to something when detailing to remain focused, during the finishing touches to the car I don't listen to anything personally.

Here are some albums I think you should listen to whilst doing your work, feel free to comment back if they help you out.

From the moment I hear The Veil I knew this was going to be a wicked compilation. Stick this on your headphones and enjoy the mellow yet complex Secret Garden 2. 
It's a mixed bag and if you like a particular track, you can follow a certain artists work.






Hugo Kant certainly knows how to put a tune together, his themed albums take you on a musical journey. I know that making tracks of a down tempo style is hard not to make repetitive. Hugo knows how to keep your interest yet keep it consistent.






I stumbled on TOR after discovering NYM, they both are masterful at this genre and TOR's blue book is a hypnotising album that you could listen to at home, in the car or with friends. Having dabbled with music production myself, I understand how much work has gone into this.






As mentioned above, NYM inspired me to create a detailing playlist in the first place. I played the album Warm Blooded Lizard to death when I first found it.
It's nice to have found someone who tries something different and as someone who doesn't always enjoy vocal tracks, he's done a stirling job here.






If you like something with a bit more punch and funk, this album kicks ass. Inspired I guess from 60's & 70's psychedelic rock movement, this is almost an hour of sampled retro beats and percussion with a modern finish. Enjoy!






I won't go on but I could, if you like this and perhaps want more music along a similar line, let me know and I'm happy to throw in some more.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Just wanted to say thanks for the links, I used them this weekend whilst having a full session on my wife's car. 8 hours later the tunes helped and the car looks amazing.


----------

